# BMWFEST Ukraine 2013



## GOGI (Dec 1, 2010)

PART II:
it was crouded in 9:00. I talked on the forum with many of them, but here is finally we meet. Conversation:
- From Tashkent? Is it U GOGI?
-yes
- hello my friend!!
Take pictures:
[URL = http://savepic.org/3722393.htm]







[/URL]
with guys from bmwfanatiks(Kazakhstan):
[URL = http://savepic.org/3731799.htm]







[/URL]
so sad just one of them visited FEST, very funny boys!!
The guys from the site bmw-e21:
[Url = "http://savepic.org/3703132.htm"]







[/url]
Rustam, one of the organizers, he was in Tashkent 2 yeas ago, today is my turn:
[URL = http://savepic.org/3685744.htm]







[/URL]
In Ukraine, nobody offer U nothing by himself! - tell me he - U must go, speak, ask, tell, etc. - said Rustam and push me to a journalist from "1st auto cannel":
[Url = "http://savepic.org/3694940.htm"]







[/url]
Four of the six Bosses of arrived BMW Clubs:
[URL = http://savepic.org/3730793.htm]







[/URL]
Left to right: Samir (Moldova), Anatoly (Ukraine),me and Bakha (Azerbaijan). With the head of the Belarusian club missed, with the Georgians we met in the evening at the afterparty ..
In the queue for a beer:
-From Tashkent?
-yes
-OOO! I was in Tashkent last year/my aunt lives there / sister stayed

police (also ambulance and firefighters were on duty at the entrance).
[URL = http://savepic.org/3688591.htm]







[/URL]
vice squad was too. Fished persons of Caucasian nationality)))
[URL = http://savepic.org/3714190.htm]







[/URL]
endless caravan E36:
[URL = http://savepic.org/3684481.htm]







[/URL]
after them enters caravans from all regions of Ukraine, and going and going and going and going. All over 2,500 cars. I'm inted to go to car-market next day, but i didn't do it, because if U see all day only bmw U will sick and tired of it!)))))
[URL = http://savepic.org/3733659.htm]







[/URL]
[URL = http://savepic.org/3676288.htm]







[/URL]
a few bikes:
[URL = http://savepic.org/3692698.htm]







[/URL]
[URL = http://savepic.org/3681411.htm]







[/URL]
at the entrance constantly updated exhibition:
[URL = http://savepic.org/3709061.htm]







[/URL]
[URL = http://savepic.org/3691653.htm]







[/URL]
[URL = http://savepic.org/3672197.htm]







[/URL]
[URL = http://savepic.org/3729540.htm]







[/URL]
[URL = http://savepic.org/3731588.htm]







[/URL]
[URL = http://savepic.org/3672216.htm]







[/URL]
In parallel runs the show, quiz, slalom, drift demonstration, Miss-BMW. U can find it in the web soon. Let me better show U backstage:
[URL = http://savepic.org/3696793.htm]







[/URL]
this huge BMW sign probably seen every bmw fan in web))
[URL = http://savepic.org/3714203.htm]







[/URL]
Baku delegation:
[URL = http://savepic.org/3699867.htm]







[/URL]
Belarusian caravan:
[URL = http://savepic.org/3678363.htm]







[/URL]
[URL = http://savepic.org/3727514.htm]







[/URL]
a number of reasons (the club too large and advanced, and to the Ukraine they are not far away), there were 50 cars or more.
Part of a small Georgian delegation arrived in one car:
[URL = http://savepic.org/3726490.htm]







[/URL]
expedition of site "smotra.ru" to Georgia:
[URL = http://savepic.org/3710106.htm]








[/URL]
so tired, didn't see Kiev-city. Just center.
Ask Sasha-organizer drive us to airport:
[URL = http://savepic.org/3684509.htm]







[/URL]
on the way to airport we buy gas:
[URL = http://savepic.org/3712156.htm]







[/URL]
and an antifreeze:
[URL = http://savepic.org/3728540.htm]







[/URL]
and go the airport!)) Goodbye, Kiev! was cool!

Part III coming soon))


----------



## GOGI (Dec 1, 2010)

Part III
dug out some photos:
Ukranian people love animals. Someone keeps it in house, and someone in the car:

Ukranian, stop drink vadka!))

iT was bio-tualets in 2 places, but many men just reached the uncut grass:

I didn't like e30 with square Hella before I saw this one:

what the kind of wheels?

here and there stood bmw numbered EU,but the owners are Ukrainians or Moldovans:
 
It was no caravans from Russia,just some participants came:

Kiev weather is very fit for convertible:

one e31 else:

next day in Japan cafe in Kiev:
- who cooks Sushi?
-Sushist
The Japanese?
-No, Ukrainian))
-Come on, bring one

is it original M3?


----------



## GOGI (Dec 1, 2010)

a lot of photo from M-Power Club Moscow:
http://m-power.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=15840


----------

